# ...in today's email



## Trader Paul (25 August 2007)

Two Choices

What would you do? ... you make the choice. Don't look for a punch line,
there isn't one, but please do read it anyway. 

My question is: Would you have made the same choice?

At a fundraising dinner for a school that serves learning-disabled
children, the father of one of the students delivered a speech that 
would never be forgotten by all who attended. After extolling the 
school and its dedicated staff, he offered a question:

"When not interfered with by outside influences, everything nature
does is done with perfection. Yet my son, Shay, cannot learn things as
other children do. He cannot understand things as other children do.
Where is the natural order of things in my son?"

The audience was stilled by the query.

The father continued. "I believe that when a child like Shay, 
physically and mentally handicapped comes into the world, 
an opportunity to realize true human nature presents itself, 
and it comes in the way other people treat that child."

Then he told the following story:

Shay and his father had walked past a park where some boys Shay 
knew were playing baseball. Shay asked, "Do you think they'll let me play?"
Shay's father knew that most of the boys would not want someone like 
Shay on their team, but the father also understood that if his son were 
allowed to play, it would give him a much-needed sense of belonging and
some confidence to be accepted by others in spite of his handicaps.

Shay's father approached one of the boys on the field and asked 
(not expecting much) if Shay could play. The boy looked around for 
guidance and said, 
"We're losing by six runs and the game is in the eighth inning.
I guess he can be on our team and we'll try to put him in to bat
in the ninth inning."


Shay struggled over to the team's bench and, with a broad smile, 
put on a team shirt. His Father watched with a small tear in his eye
and warmth in his heart. The boys saw the father's joy at his son being
accepted. In the bottom of the eighth inning, Shay's team scored a few 
runs but was still behind by three. In the top of the ninth inning, Shay 
put on a glove and played in the right field. Even though no hits came
his way, he was obviously ecstatic just to be in the game and on the field,
grinning from ear to ear as his father waved to him from the stands.
In the bottom of the ninth inning, Shay's team scored again. Now, with 
two outs and the bases loaded, the potential winning run was on base 
and Shay was scheduled to be next at bat.

At this juncture, do they let Shay bat and give away their chance 
to win the game? Surprisingly, Shay was given the bat. Everyone knew
that a hit was all but impossible because Shay didn't even know how to
hold the bat properly, much less connect with the ball.

However, as Shay stepped up to the plate, the pitcher, recognizing that
the other team was putting winning aside for this moment in Shay's life, 
moved in a few steps to lob the ball in softly so Shay could at least make
contact. The first pitch came and Shay swung clumsily and missed. The
pitcher again took a few steps forward to toss the ball softly towards Shay.
As the pitch came in, Shay swung at the ball and hit a slow ground ball 
right back to the pitcher. The game would now be over. The pitcher picked
up the soft grounder and could have easily thrown the ball to the first
baseman. Shay would have been out and that would have been
the end of the game.

Instead, the pitcher threw the ball right over the first baseman's head, 
out of reach of all team mates. Everyone from the stands and both teams
started yelling, "Shay, run to first! Run to first!" Never in his life had 
Shay ever run that far, but he made it to first base. He scampered down
the baseline, wide-eyed and startled.

Everyone yelled, "Run to second, run to second!" Catching his breath, 
Shay awkwardly ran towards second, gleaming and struggling to make
it to the base. By the time Shay rounded towards second base, the right
fielder had the ball ... the smallest guy on their team who now had his
first chance to be the hero for his team. He could have thrown the ball 
to the second-baseman for the tag, but he understood the pitcher's
intentions so he, too, intentionally threw the ball high and far over the 
third-baseman's head. Shay ran toward third base deliriously as the 
runners ahead of him circled the bases toward home.

All were screaming, "Shay, Shay, Shay, all the Way Shay"

Shay reached third base because the opposing shortstop ran to help him
by turning him in the direction of third base, and shouted,
"Run to third! Shay, run to third!"

As Shay rounded third, the boys from both teams, and the spectators, 
were on their feet screaming, "Shay, run home! Run home!" 
Shay ran to home, stepped on the plate, and was cheered as the hero 
who hit the grand slam and won the game for his team.

"That day", said the father softly with tears now rolling down his face,
 "the boys from both teams helped bring a piece of true love and 
humanity into this world".

Shay didn't make it to another summer. He died that winter, having 
never forgotten being the hero and making his father so happy and 
coming home and seeing his Mother tearfully embrace her 
little hero of the day!

----

AND NOW A LITTLE FOOTNOTE TO THIS STORY: We all send thousands
of jokes through the e-mail without a second thought, but when it 
comes to sending messages about life choices, people hesitate. 
The crude, vulgar, and often obscene pass freely through cyberspace, 
but public discussion about decency is too often suppressed in our 
schools and workplaces.

If you're thinking about forwarding this message, chances are that 
you're probably sorting out the people in your address book who aren't
the "appropriate" ones to receive this type of message. Well, the person
who sent you this believes that we all can make a difference. We all 
have thousands of opportunities every single day to help realize the 
"natural order of things." So many seemingly trivial interactions 
between two people present us with a choice: 

Do we pass along a little spark of love and humanity or do we pass up
those opportunities and leave the world a little bit colder in the process?

A wise man once said, that every society is judged by how it treats
it's least fortunate amongst them.

You now have two choices:
1. Delete
2. Forward

May your day, be a Shay Day.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2007)

*Re: ..... in today's email.*

top post m8 
you wonder if kids would really do that. (maybe let em get to first base - not sure about the multiple home run lol)

way off the subject of your story - which is a beauty - but I used to coach kids baseball - it was hilarious. One kid hit straight to pitcher, ran towards first, seeing first baseman with the ball, he stops, thinks, mild panic, turns, runs back to the security of plate lol.  

And Murphy being Murphy, as coach , you always seemed to have timed it so that the batters with the worst stats stepped up to the plate when you needed that vital home run  - (but you're right - when they connected it was great - especially for them ) .  You'd think back at the end of a season like that, and you'd say - 



> at start of season he was great, and ended fraction better -
> at start of season she was hopeless, but we smiled and let her
> my will-to-win took second place (and now I can't forget-her)
> cos then she hit the winning run - ..and I'm now my conscience's debtor **
> ...




ahh - I used to be as democratic as possible, and every kid in that team played every position during the season. Kids had a ball. 

I also turned up once to a game to play - seniors team lol -  F?, G ?- forget - we had a couple of reserves that day - I had the trailer on the back of the car loaded with rubbish - I said - "if you need me I'll play, otherwise I'm off to the dump" - they said - "ahhh up to you, mmm , better stick around".  So then the game gets REAL interesting - I come to bat and the bases are loaded.  I missed a couple of pitches, then connected with "the sweet spot"  - made a grand slam home run ( i.e. 4 got home) - - to be honest it took an error to let me get home from third - to this day the other blokes haven't forgiven me for not going to the dump - like they all wished it had been their turn at bat lol. 

Special Olympics


----------



## Julia (25 August 2007)

Thanks for posting this, Paul.  Even if the story is apocryphal, it's a good reminder to all of us.  There's much we can do if we just become aware of others' needs instead of just focusing on our own.


----------



## Woodchips (25 August 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> AND NOW A LITTLE FOOTNOTE TO THIS STORY: We all send thousands
> of jokes through the e-mail without a second thought, but when it
> comes to sending messages about life choices, people hesitate.
> The crude, vulgar, and often obscene pass freely through cyberspace,
> ...




To be honest I find these kinds of emails frustrating and tedious. Theres a reason why people send jokes (sometimes crude and vulgar) via email and its because its provides light relief from the sometimes boring and repetitive everyday tasks at work. Can you imagine having to regularly mull over these overly sentimental emails and be reminded of all of the less fortunate people in the world on a daily basis? What a terrible thought :crap:. My life is stressful enough, I'll take the crude jokes any day.

Also, I think most people are fair and decent by nature and are entitled to make their own decisions regarding their life choices, without your advice. _Thats why_ people hesitate before sending emails about life choices because I think most people understand that *it is not their place or yours to lecture others on how to behave*. I for one don't need you or anyone else to write me long winded feel good stories as some kind of reminder of what the 'right' thing to do is. Mate feel free to behave as you see fit, and run through your own hypothetical situations all day long if you must, but please oh please don't impose your 'holier than thou' stuff on the rest of us.

I take choice number 1, *delete*.

WC


----------



## Julia (25 August 2007)

Woodchips,

Heaven forbid that you should ever have to think of anyone less fortunate than yourself!  How dare those disabled, disadvantaged people even be allowed to exist!


----------



## questionall_42 (25 August 2007)

Woodchips said:


> To be honest I find these kinds of emails frustrating and tedious. Theres a reason why people send jokes (sometimes crude and vulgar) via email and its because its provides light relief from the sometimes boring and repetitive everyday tasks at work. Can you imagine having to regularly mull over these overly sentimental emails and be reminded of all of the less fortunate people in the world on a daily basis? What a terrible thought :crap:. My life is stressful enough, I'll take the crude jokes any day.
> 
> Also, I think most people are fair and decent by nature and are entitled to make their own decisions regarding their life choices, without your advice. _Thats why_ people hesitate before sending emails about life choices because I think most people understand that *it is not their place or yours to lecture others on how to behave*. I for one don't need you or anyone else to write me long winded feel good stories as some kind of reminder of what the 'right' thing to do is. Mate feel free to behave as you see fit, and run through your own hypothetical situations all day long if you must, but please oh please don't impose your 'holier than thou' stuff on the rest of us.
> 
> ...




But woodchips, you still had the motivation to reply to this long, tedious waste of time about life choices. Why did you respond? Surely you have better things to do? Or maybe you care enough to want to have people respond in a particular way, with a particular kind of feeling.  Don't you have better things to do with your time?

Sorry if this sounds a little aggressive, but you can't write a reply bagging a concept without explaining why you bothered to respond in the first place.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2007)

Woodchips said:


> I take choice number 1, *delete*



think I agree with your conclusion WC, - I would never email any of those things on to others (especially fiction) - probably post em here instead lol
shinbone !! and all this time I thought I was steering clear of hypocrisy. 

Incidentally , I think that chatrooms are great for discussing these topics - even this conversation 

My rant back there was just that a coach will arguably get as much or more out of bringing a poor player up to good, as a good player up to very good ( imo) (and you may note I didn't mention "the kid's dying wish" etcetc - Julias right there - melodramatic fiction - what right etc)

- Not sure how it works for school teachers , but must be something similar you'd think - I'm way out of my depth if you're talking school teaching tho. But I know a teacher who has taken on "impossible" kids, and given them a chance in various sporting teams, etc, and taken them to within a hair's breadth of winning state finals.  - and changed their outlook in the process - bit like  "To Sir With Love",  "Sister Act 2(?)" Whoopi Goldberg etc , all over again.


----------



## Whiskers (25 August 2007)

Well, well, *Woodchips*  ... What an overwhelming lack of empathy. I'd say you have a heavy conscience.

"_To be honest I find these kinds of emails frustrating and tedious_."

Why? You could have simply ignored it, but you just couldn't resist engaging, could you!? 

Secondly, no one was lectureing anyone. Far from it, I saw it as simply a thought provoking question._"My question is: Would you have made the same choice?"_

Thirdly, if anyone was lectureing, I'd say it was you, _"...but please oh please don't impose your 'holier than thou' stuff on the rest of us."_

I wonder how you would feel if the boot was on the other foot! 

I have seen the world from both sides now. I was born a perfectly healthy young kid... and now classified disabled. Even my avatar, my pet cat is disabled. He had to have a leg amputated because of someone's idea of a crude joke... to use him as target practice.

*Woodchips*, some wise person also said, be careful what you wish for... it might come true.


----------



## Basilisk (25 August 2007)

An alternative point of view from Snopes.com regarding the same story.

http://www.snopes.com/glurge/chush.asp

_Were this story taken as the model for how we should all behave around the less-abled, those struggling with very real physical and mental shortcomings would never get to show off what they can do nor experience the honest praise of admiring teammates and co-workers for their actual contributions, because pity-driven exercises in make-believe would rob them of their every chance to be seen as actual people. _


----------



## wayneL (25 August 2007)

Woodchips said:


> To be honest I find these kinds of emails frustrating and tedious. Theres a reason why people send jokes (sometimes crude and vulgar) via email and its because its provides light relief from the sometimes boring and repetitive everyday tasks at work. Can you imagine having to regularly mull over these overly sentimental emails and be reminded of all of the less fortunate people in the world on a daily basis? What a terrible thought :crap:. My life is stressful enough, I'll take the crude jokes any day.
> 
> Also, I think most people are fair and decent by nature and are entitled to make their own decisions regarding their life choices, without your advice. _Thats why_ people hesitate before sending emails about life choices because I think most people understand that *it is not their place or yours to lecture others on how to behave*. I for one don't need you or anyone else to write me long winded feel good stories as some kind of reminder of what the 'right' thing to do is. Mate feel free to behave as you see fit, and run through your own hypothetical situations all day long if you must, but please oh please don't impose your 'holier than thou' stuff on the rest of us.
> 
> ...



Others have had a shot already and my intent is not to gang up, just an observation.

Your post I'd say is symptomatic of the sociological pathology inflicting today's Australia. It's good to see that there are still people who intrinsically reject this kind of thinking. 

I didn't see it as holier than thou at all, it made me feel fantastic that people still think this way in this money chasing, keep up with the Jones' at all costs, uncool to be caring world.

The story may be apocryphal, but there are incidences of this generosity of spirit every single day if you look. I wouldn't want to live in this world without it.


----------



## wayneL (25 August 2007)

Basilisk said:


> An alternative point of view from Snopes.com regarding the same story.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/glurge/chush.asp
> 
> _Were this story taken as the model for how we should all behave around the less-abled, those struggling with very real physical and mental shortcomings would never get to show off what they can do nor experience the honest praise of admiring teammates and co-workers for their actual contributions, because pity-driven exercises in make-believe would rob them of their every chance to be seen as actual people. _



I can see this writers point to a degree. But there are other factors in instances such as this story (and real life versions thereof) that in many cases, over-ride those concerns.

The physically handicapped people I know, invoke the authors attitude all by themselves. With mentally handicapped people, or young children with no prospect of long term survival, it's a whole 'nuther bowl of wax.


----------



## Whiskers (25 August 2007)

Basilisk said:


> An alternative point of view from Snopes.com regarding the same story.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/glurge/chush.asp
> 
> _Were this story taken as the model for how we should all behave around the less-abled, those struggling with very real physical and mental shortcomings would never get to show off what they can do nor experience the honest praise of admiring teammates and co-workers for their actual contributions, because pity-driven exercises in make-believe would rob them of their every chance to be seen as actual people. _




I have just read the link and *this person has completely missed the point also.* A good example of some so-called able-bodied people who have an interlectual problem. They clearly don't comprehend the facts and the truth... but are over-come by their initial impulses and emotional pre-disposition.

It was plainly stated that Shaya was a child with obviously very serious medical issues (since he died within a year) including a mental dissability. This "_exercises in make-believe would rob them of their every chance to be seen as actual people_" is an absolutely nonsense statement, because the simple fact is that these people saw Shaya exactly for what he was... an actual terminal mentally disabled boy.

Shaya simply was not able to comprehend whether he was being humoured or not. All Shaya experienced was an overwhelming sense of appreciation and encouragement, the sort of exhileration that able bodied people experience often.

In fact it was a  very "_honest praise of admiring teammates_" for his "_actual contributions_" because as stated in the story Shaya also struggled with movement and had never achieved anything like this before. 

It pays to pay attention.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2007)

Whiskers, You'd probably say/ agree that elephants and cows get more attention that fellow humans around Aus  - (and a lot of landmines in third world as we all know ) - btw, I obviously have no idea of what is the ailment you suffer from - and it can remain untold for mine -  
but using prosthetic legs as an example...


> http://www.abc.net.au/rural/news/content/2006/s1741884.htm Three-legged Tasmanian cow to get prosthetic leg - Friday, 15/09/2006
> 
> Tasmania's now famous three-legged dairy cow, Theresa, looks like becoming the first in Australia to have a prosthetic leg.





> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2005/08/29/1448757.htm  Elephant landmine victim fitted with prosthetic foot-  Aug 29, 2005
> 
> Thailand's most famous elephant, a landmine victim called Motala, has been given a temporary prosthetic foot to prepare her for having a permanent limb fitted in several months.....
> 
> ...



I guess, since that Kiwi bloke just climbed Mt Everest with prosthetic leg, you almost ignore such difficulties and "move on".  (please don't think I'm trivialising it though). 

Reminds me of Monty Python again ... "as for your application for the role of Tarzan - we have nothing against your left leg - trouble is, neither have you 

But (final point) - did I not hear recently that some bloke with prosthetic leg was probably going to be denied permission to run against able bodied  two - legged people, because of unfair advantage lol.  (still being reviewed I guess)


----------



## Woodchips (26 August 2007)

Let me re-iterate - I found the story to be painfully corny and clichÃ©d. Forgetting for the moment the irrelevant specifics of the story, we might ask a more realistic and general question:

_If you were given the opportunity to play ball with a disabled child knowing that you'd be giving him/her pleasure by doing so, would you take the opportunity?_

And the answer is, yes. :22_yikes: What a shock. Isn't that obvious? Most people would go out of their way to make a kid like that happy because its human nature to do so. Point is that the original story had plenty of words but _very_ little substance to it although im sure there are many boring and conservative people out there who get a warm fuzzy feeling after reading it . But for most others, this just doesn't cut it. If you have inspirational stories from Camp Quality or the like go ahead and tell them, I'd love to hear it, but this? This is just sentimental crap.

Whiskers, I refer solely to the way in which the topic was presented and in no way did I intend to offend disabled persons or cats.

WC


----------



## wayneL (26 August 2007)

Woodchips said:


> Let me re-iterate - I found the story to be painfully corny and clichéd. Forgetting for the moment the irrelevant specifics of the story, we might ask a more realistic and general question:
> 
> _If you were given the opportunity to play ball with a disabled child knowing that you'd be giving him/her pleasure by doing so, would you take the opportunity?_
> 
> ...



Fair points WC,

But unfortunately tainted with the ad hominem non-sequitur. It would be good if you can make your case without the same.

wayneL(Mod)


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2007)

OK - here's an example somewhat similar ....
A couple of boys/ young men who are brave enough to post on youtube - one stating in his first sentce "I know I'm ugly" etc .  

 The Voyeur Rod McKuen


> “I’ve been a stranger all my life –
> to everything and everyone
> just passing through this lonely world
> until my journeying is done”




You’ll see that “voyeurology101” is taking up his fight on his behalf 
Did I feel sorrow for this kid? –  sorrow/pity was irrelevant really -  just wanted to support him in his efforts that’s all.

Then there's this bloke.. (showing he has a sentimental side) 
  Little Wonders: Its the heart that really matters in the end

Maybe Mark Wills has the  correct attitude (?) 
Mark Wills - Don't Laugh At Me
"don't get your pleasure from my pain" - BRILLIANT


----------



## Whiskers (26 August 2007)

You just don't get it, do you *Woodchips*!?

You say "_the original story had plenty of words but very little substance to it_" and the story was as a "_hypothetical situation_" and "_just sentimental crap_". 

If you would follow the link to the site that *Basilisk* provided, you would find that it was reported to be a true story. The substance was real human flesh, blood and empathy.

*WayneL* says in response to your 2nd post "_Fair points WC, 
But unfortunately tainted with the ad hominem non-sequitur. It would be good if you can make your case without the same_."

WayneL, I beg to differ that it is a fair point in any way. That would be a contridiction of terms... like half pregnant, because as you later rightly say it is tainted with *ad hominem non-sequitur*.

Main Entry: ad ho·mi·nem 
Pronunciation: (')ad-'hÃ¤-m&-"nem, -n&m
Function: adjective
Etymology: New Latin, literally, to the person
1 : appealing to feelings or prejudices rather than intellect
2 : marked by or being an attack on an opponent's character rather than by an answer to the contentions made​
Main Entry: non se·qui·tur 
Pronunciation: 'nÃ¤n-'se-kw&-t&r also -"tur
Function: noun
Etymology: Latin, it does not follow
1 : an inference that does not follow from the premises; specifically : a fallacy resulting from a simple conversion of a universal affirmative proposition or from the transposition of a condition and its consequent
2 : a statement (as a response) that does not follow logically from or is not clearly related to anything previously said​
*Woodchips!* Your *hypocrisy* [_a person who acts in contradiction to his or her stated beliefs or feelings_] and *sarcasm* [_ implies an intentional inflicting of pain by deriding, taunting, or ridiculing_] is evident everywhere, because as you demonstrate (despite what you say)... your inner self has spoken (impulsively) to _delete_ and _criticise_ that which you say you support, and see's you as of _inferior piety _and _morality_. 

Main Entry: ho·li·er-than-thou 
Pronunciation: "hO-lE-&r-[th]&n-'[th]au
Function: adjective
: marked by an air of superior piety or morality​
*Woodchips*, you start out with this *sarcastic* bit "_...but please oh please don't impose your 'holier than thou' stuff on the rest of us_."

*Woodchips* you now say you refer "_solely to the way the topic was presented_"... but that clearly contradicts your first post where you were clearly sarcastic of the content. "_Can you imagine having to regularly mull over these overly sentimental emails and be reminded of all of the less fortunate people in the world on a daily basis? What a terrible thought ._", plus the aforementioned charming sarcasism; "_hypothetical situation_" and "_just sentimental crap_".

And then there is this charming piece of hypocrisy Woodchips in your own words... "_My life is stressful enough, I'll take the crude jokes any day_." So what chance do you really have to tolerate handicaped people in your face at home or work all day every day?

*See the hypocrisy woodchips*... these people are in the world working beside or depending on someone everyday... good thing no handicaped people work with or depend on you. You might make a token jesture of appreciation for a moment, but the fact is you cannot tolerate a harmless email that wasn't even directed to you personally,but prefer a crude joke any day. *If that's not disrespectful to handicaped people I don't know what is.* 

*Woodchips*, this story was posted on a public forum, not your personal email. You didn't have to click on it, and you didn't have to read it... but you did, and you certainly didn't have to respond to it... but you couldn't resist, tainted with ad hominem non-sequitur (as wayneL so eloquontely put it). and that is not just disrespectful to handicapped people, but an empathetic society generally.


----------



## Whiskers (26 August 2007)

*2020hindsight*, 

I don't say that elephants and cows get more attention than humans. How on earth did you arrive at a rediculous assertion like that and what has that got to do with anything?  

I purposely did not and will not elaborate on my dissability, because that is not important for the discussion. I, like many disabled try to lead as normal a life as possible and go about our lives without making any issue of it.

As I see it there was no issue with this thread, until woodchips aired his toxic thoughts, then woodchips attitude became the issue.

I trust you are not being disrespectful, but I find your later posts somewhat clouded in ambiguity. What is the point you are trying to make with your  and  worth?


----------



## stoxclimber (26 August 2007)

Like Woodchips said, if I could make a disabled kid happy by playing ball with him for a few minutes, I would. However, I don't see the need to write an email (or forward an email) about it.


----------



## Whiskers (26 August 2007)

Hi *stoxclimber*.      

I don't necessairly see the need to write an email (or forward an email) about it either, for that matter, (even though it is reported to be a true story) but that is not the point.

The point is the *nature* of woodchips criticism of; 

peoples right to post them on a public forum, not his personal email, and 
his intolerance of people who have a more empathetic position than himself.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2007)

Whiskers said:


> 1. I don't say that elephants and cows get more attention than humans. How on earth did you arrive at a ridiculous assertion like that and what has that got to do with anything?
> 
> 2. I purposely did not and will not elaborate on my disability, because that is not important for the discussion. I, like many disabled try to lead as normal a life as possible and go about our lives without making any issue of it.
> 
> ...



howdy whiskers 
1. you didn't say it - I introduced the idea of elephants for you to comment on . (It was all I could find searching ABC for keyword "prosthetic" lol).  
Because your cat was a triped (?) I assumed you might be minus a leg as well.  No biggie, and I'll unreservedly take anything that caused insult back.

2. yep agreed. as normal a life as poss - good on you.

3. agreed - btw - just a guess, but I think Woodchips would say it differently if he realised others would take such offence. : 2 twocents

4. not being disrespectful - respecting you by treating you as full bodied and/or no-disability etc.

5. my attitude on using icons? -   For instance, pretty common in chatrooms -  suppose you're playing backgammon, and your opp rolls 6+6, then you can either say 

a) "nice roll" - but he might take the attitude that you are pissed off  and accusing him of winning by luck (which might be true lol, but a good sportsman wouldn't rub it in , yes? agreed?) - his reply would almost always be aggressive "you think I'm winnig by luck!",

b) alternatively "nice roll " which - assuming he has a sense of humour, he might come back with a friendly reply - and concede it was lucky. 

PS Hopefully no ambiguity in the fact that I posted a video from special olympics - also a couple of young men with disabilities of a different type - will find it hard to find a partner etc - equally a disability yes ?  Then again blind people achieve the greatest heights (literally) .  I posted something on "Anthony Mundine" thread a couple of weeks ago. https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=188845&highlight=traveller#post188845

Whiskers, I'd like to strongly recommend to you or anyone else a book I'm reading . ...  "A sense of the World - How A Blind Man (James Holman) became history's Greatest Traveller" typical review "One of the best and most life - affirming biographies I've ever read .." -  by Jason Roberts 



> In an era when the blind were routinely warehoused in asylums, Holman could be found studying medicine in Edinburgh, fighting the slave trade in Africa (where the Holman river is named in his honour) etc ...
> 
> In "The Voyage of the Beagle", Charles Darwin cites him as an authority on the fauna of the Indian Ocean ...
> 
> ...



then in the first chapter he walks to the edge of the  Vesuvius volcano .


> .......
> It was a triumph... Vesuvius was at its slmost violent in living memory, yet he was able to march to the very precipice, accompanied but at his own pace, under his own power.  ... It was the only thing keeping him alive.
> 
> Two years earlier Holman had been a bedridden invalid, slowly retreating from life ...
> ...



Here's a few extra lines that I scribbled on the back of a Qantas boarding pass whilst reading this chapter..



> "Some difficulties meet, full many
> I find them not , nor seek for any "
> volcano edge not seen with brain
> and smelt and felt and seen by cane
> ...




Needless to say it is one hell of a read.  It includes for instance the prejudice he received and ignored.  And he travelled more than any other rfree traveller else in the 1800's ! amazing bloke.


----------



## Woodchips (27 August 2007)

Whiskers said:


> You just don't get it, do you *Woodchips*!?




Mate I expressed *my opinion* about the original post and the story, which I am entitled to do - after all this is a discussion forum. If you want to discuss my opinion continue as you are doing, I love a good debate. I understand that this is a touchy matter, which is why I replied, in this politically correct world it is difficult to raise these kinds of frustrations without rocking the proverbial boat. But it needn't be the case.

You seem to be confusing *two* issues. There is the issue regarding acts of generosity toward the less fortunate, whether you or I would willingly have a positive impact on someones life if given the opportunity to do so - as those kids did in the story. *Obviously I am not debating this*. _Then_ there is the issue of the chain email (the issue I brought up)- containing a poorly written clichÃ©d story *(fact or fiction)* about an act of generosity toward a disadvantaged child. We know these stories, we've heard them all before, they are told are retold ad nauseum.  Theres always a little gem tacked onto the end - the authors highly pessimistic view of values in society today etc etc...  

The point is Whiskers, if you leave people alone they will gravitate toward such acts anyway, they don't need to be reminded. Its like stating the bloody obvious. If I am given the opportunity to play ball with a disabled kid I will do so regardless of whether or not I receive emails of this kind. So to that extent, I hold my original argument about preferring to read a crude joke on an email. Terribly sorry mate.



Whiskers said:


> *Woodchips*, this story was posted on a public forum, not your personal email. You didn't have to click on it, and you didn't have to read it... but you did, and you certainly didn't have to respond to it...




True true, although the post clearly discussed the _idea_ of sending such content around as a chain type email hence 



Trader Paul said:


> If you're thinking about forwarding this message..




and 



Trader Paul said:


> You now have two choices:
> 1. Delete
> 2. Forward




Thats why I responded - because chain emails of that kind are... well, boring.

Just a different point of view Whiskers. Suck it up its good for you.


WC :batman:


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2007)

link to a quick poem....  
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=195865&highlight=brotherhood#post195865



> ....when a young boy is backward, and standing at bat, do we lolly-pop-bat-rinize
> in the end my friend, HE’s the one who must judge
> did we play ? – or just patronise?


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2007)

on a lighter note , sometimes it's the umpire who has the problem 
or maybe he won't be allowed back ..

Another anecdote .. When I was coaching , our team of kids played some baseball during interval at Parramatta Stadium. 
thousands watching , etc.

The other team's coach was umpiring at the plate - he wanted to make his team of kids look real good, get plenty of runners home etc - lol - like he was seriously one-eyed  !  

So I was umpiring at first (like the last youtube) - I watched a few of these kids run past - my kids were complaining but it was getting them no-where - his kids were gloating - (must 've been common experience for them) - 

and after I while , I started calling his little cheats out too ( unlike the last youtube, lol) - and we at least had a TURN AT BAT ! sheesh
 nice little stolen base


----------



## dutchie (27 August 2007)

I hope (and believe) the pitcher will continue his role as a leader/mentor to other males.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## cuttlefish (27 August 2007)

I'm going to agree with woodchips on this one.  

People make their own moral choices.  The tone of this email - the implication that by not forwarding it you somehow don't grasp the blindingly obvious message and are some kind of emotional scrooge - is actually a form of emotional manipulation in itself.

In my experience, the people in life that I've been able to rely on in genuinely difficult times or who are genuinely accepting of those that are disadvantaged (and find the best in everyone around them), tend to be the kind that don't make a big deal about how wonderfully moral they are, they just get in there and help or accomodate when its needed. I've also found the opposite to be true in some cases as well (i.e. hypocrisy is alive and well).

The proof is in the action and not the rhetoric.


----------



## professor_frink (27 August 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> AND NOW A LITTLE FOOTNOTE TO THIS STORY: We all send thousands
> of jokes through the e-mail without a second thought, but when it
> comes to sending messages about life choices, people hesitate.
> The crude, vulgar, and often obscene pass freely through cyberspace,
> ...




1. Delete.

Thankfully all of the people in my address book wouldn't send me that in the first place.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2007)

so would it be correct to summarise..

discuss onsending email in chatroom - YES
on-send email - NO
discuss peripherals like the topic of the email in chatroom - YES  ?
......................
Question then becomes : are chatrooms then more "morally questioning and expansive" than Emails


----------



## doctorj (27 August 2007)

I agree that it's inappropriate to mass email this around.

The difference between forums and email is that people get the choice to opt-in on a forum (ie. they can choose not to open the thread), whereas on email they don't get the same choice.

Email is an effective tool but increasingly falling victim to a decreased signal-to-noise ratio. Despite the very worthy content in this email (it's certainly much better than the usual genetalia-oriented spam I receive), I think it would just contribute to the noise.

Email is for targetted communication of information between interested parties, not for the mass distribution of advertising material or anecdotes.


----------



## moneymajix (27 August 2007)

Read this story before. Re-read it and it inspired me again.

TraderPaul's post told me quite a bit about him. My perception is that TP is a probably quite a nice person as he thought to post something that might uplift others.

Some of the other posters on this thread gave me some other impressions.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 August 2007)

I empathise with people more than most which is why I hate this sort of post.
It is written as a deliberate tug of the heart strings which is annoying. People who send this stuff think they are being "good" but being good relies on your actions within real situations. All it does is deaden emotions.

I am also strongly heterosexual but I dislike girls in my office wearing clothing that displays their assets too strongly as it affects me in ways i don't want to be affected in the office environment. 

Its the same thing.

Delete.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2007)

I'm usually accused of getting into generalities, but I'll overcompensate, and look at a few "pedant" technicalities.  I mean, I think there's a bit of poetic licence here lol.   (whatever that is )



> My question is: Would you have made the same choice?



[my answer:- let him have his grand slam I guess, but the story has a few technical hitches nonethless...]


> ….
> "We're losing by six runs and the game is in the eighth inning.
> I guess he can be on our team and we'll try to put him in to bat
> in the ninth inning."



[down by 6] 


> ….
> In the bottom of the eighth inning, Shay's team scored a few
> runs but was still behind by three. In the top of the ninth inning, Shay
> put on a glove and played in the right field.



[down by 3]


> …
> In the bottom of the ninth inning, Shay's team scored again. Now, with
> two outs and the bases loaded, the potential winning run was on base
> and Shay was scheduled to be next at bat.



[down by 2, only need two home to draw, and three to win]


> Shay stepped up to the plate...........
> Shay swung at the ball and hit a slow ground ball ………..
> Instead, the pitcher threw the ball right over the first baseman's head,
> out of reach of all team mates …….



[out in the boondocks somewhere]


> Everyone from the stands and both teams  started yelling, "Shay, run to first! Run to first!" Never in his life had Shay ever run that far, but he made it to first base. He scampered down  the baseline, wide-eyed and startled.



[let’s assume that he’s a third as fast as the other kids who were on base - by the time he gets to first, they’ve all got home, and they’ve won the game.   Shay will still have won the game even if tagged out at first, second, or third - certainly any time after 1st].


> Everyone yelled, "Run to second, run to second!" Catching his breath,
> Shay awkwardly ran towards second, gleaming and struggling to make
> it to the base. By the time Shay rounded towards second base, the right
> fielder had the ball ... the smallest guy on their team who now had his
> ...



[Wow - that’s a hell of a throw!! - the ball had initially gone from pitcher over first’s head - out in the boondocks somewhere - and he throws over the opposite corner of the diamond - not bad, especially for “the smallest guy on their team”!!]



> Shay ran toward third base deliriously as the
> runners ahead of him circled the bases toward home.



[why aren’t the other runners home by now?  he's run 2 bases - even if the others are 50% faster, they'll be home] 



> All were screaming, "Shay, Shay, Shay, all the Way Shay"
> "Run to third! Shay, run to third!"
> 
> As Shay rounded third, the boys from both teams, and the spectators,
> ...



[Despite the fact that Shay could have been tagged on 1st, 2nd, or 3rd (and still won the game) - let him have his grand slam I guess 

PS My technical argument is with the bloke who wrote this - embellished whatever - not with Shay - nor the kids on either team.  (on neither team?)  (2 cents =  not important, I think; - like,  2 cents buys you some mental chewing gum etc)


----------



## Agentm (27 August 2007)

its a hoax,, designed to induce a certain sentiment.. all there emails have targets and purposes.. 

The crude, vulgar, and often obscene pass freely through cyberspace, 
but public discussion about decency is too often suppressed in our 
schools and workplaces.


if you google that part alone and add + hoax,, you will see other places that part was used in other hoax emails..

shay never happened..


----------



## Sir Burr (27 August 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> Two Choices
> What would you do? ...




Delete.
Not propagate spam.

SB

Edit: actually, replying to this friggen thread continues the spam! :bonk:


----------



## Whiskers (27 August 2007)

*Woodchips*, you still don't get it.

Questionall_42 got the ball rolling in the right direction;



questionall_42 said:


> But woodchips, you still had the motivation to reply to this long, tedious waste of time about life choices. Why did you respond?...
> 
> Sorry if this sounds a little aggressive, but you can't write a reply bagging a concept without explaining why you bothered to respond in the first place.




You (unfortunately) demonstrated the underlying point of the original post,



Trader Paul said:


> The crude, vulgar, and often obscene pass freely through cyberspace,
> but public discussion about decency is too often suppressed.




as endorsed bu Julia,



Julia said:


> Woodchips,
> Heaven forbid that you should ever have to think of anyone less fortunate than yourself!  How dare those disabled, disadvantaged people even be allowed to exist!




and, as further pointed out inter-alia by wayneL's response to your post.



wayneL said:


> Your post I'd say is symptomatic of the sociological pathology inflicting today's Australia. It's good to see that there are still people who intrinsically reject this kind of thinking.




and further by wayneL



wayneL said:


> ...unfortunately tainted with the ad hominem non-sequitur. It would be good if you can make your case without the same.




ad hominem 
Etymology: New Latin, literally, to the person
1 : appealing to feelings or prejudices rather than intellect
2 : marked by or being an attack on an opponent's character rather than by an answer to the contentions made 

non-sequitur
Etymology: Latin, it does not follow
1 : an inference that does not follow from the premises;... 
2 : a statement (as a response) that does not follow logically from or is not clearly related to anything previously said​
but you just couldn't help yourself, could you woodchips!



Woodchips said:


> Just a different point of view Whiskers. Suck it up its good for you.
> 
> 
> WC :batman:


----------



## Woodchips (27 August 2007)

Agentm said:


> its a hoax,, designed to induce a certain sentiment.. all there emails have targets and purposes..
> 
> The crude, vulgar, and often obscene pass freely through cyberspace,
> but public discussion about decency is too often suppressed in our
> ...





Thanks for clarifying Agent, i've checked it out and you are right. I didn't know that to begin with but it makes sense now...everything about it was just wrong. Prays on people who are easily emotionally seduced. Very impersonal and *completely* unsubstantiated. The fact that the opening sentence has been used elsewhere doesn't surprise me because chain emails are effectively built on a *formula*. They are built to push the right buttons, and in a sense this one is clever to the extent that it associates itself with such a sensitive topic - that way, people will refrain from questioning its validity. People's BS antennae should be up higher when it comes to emails.

I know I've already deleted it in any earlier post, but here goes again.

delete.

WC


----------



## wayneL (27 August 2007)

What do folks think the motive of this hoax email?


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> What do folks think the motive of this hoax email?



now! - we're getting somewhere!!
wayne ! - here are 6 completely contractory answers,  !!

1. We would often be ashamed of our finst actions if the world understood all the motives which produced them ...  Duc de la Rochefoucauld 1613 - 1680

2. However brilliant an action it should not be considered great unless the result of a great motive... ditto

3. If the outcome is good what's the difference between motives that sound good....  and good sound motives ?  Lawrence Peter

4. It is a horrible demoralising thing to be a lawyer.  You look for such low motives in everyone and everything. ...   Katherine T Hinkson

5. If no action is to be deemed virtuous fr which malice can imagine a sinister motive, then there never was a virtuos action... Thomas Jefferson  1743 - 1826   (typical politician ?) 

6. The biggest gap in the world is the gap between the justice of the cause, and the motives of the people pushing it ...  John P Grier  (typical spammer ?)

PS Praps is as simple as ... ummm... someone ... ummm .....is trying to get kids to play baseball ??


----------



## Whiskers (27 August 2007)

Hello Agentm



Agentm said:


> its a hoax,, designed to induce a certain sentiment.. all there emails have targets and purposes..
> 
> The crude, vulgar, and often obscene pass freely through cyberspace,
> but public discussion about decency is too often suppressed in our
> ...




The following link while a critical stance taken by the author, says it is a true story.



Basilisk said:


> http://www.snopes.com/glurge/chush.asp




So what if the paragraph has been borrowed or replicated from somewhere else. If that were the criteria to define a hoax then umpteen books, songs, contracts, motor cars etc etc would be hoaxes.

But that is totally beside the point. It's a moral principle and human behaviour that the story is all about.



Sir Burr said:


> Delete.
> Not propagate spam.
> 
> SB
> ...




Simillarly, Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny are hoaxes or spam by your criteria and don't exist as portrayed to our children. Do you delete them also Sir Burr? 



Woodchips said:


> ... They are built to push the right buttons, and in a sense this one is clever to the extent that it associates itself with such a sensitive topic - that way, people will refrain from questioning its validity. People's BS antennae should be up higher when it comes to emails.
> 
> I know I've already deleted it in any earlier post, but here goes again.
> 
> ...




Isn't that what Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny do woodchips? 

And why don't we all stand up and call them hoaxes too?

Simply because everyone appreciates that it's the moral and principle of the story that is important.


----------



## professor_frink (27 August 2007)

ok folks this has gone just about far enough. Woodchips and whiskers, if you would like to carry on your disagreement then do it privately.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2007)

professor_frink said:


> ok folks this has gone just about far enough. Woodchips and whiskers, if you would like to carry on your disagreement then do it privately.



hey! keep out of it prof ! lol

"fight", "fight", "fight", "fight", "fight"
probably doing everyone good to get this out of their system. 

Furthermore I have long thought that these sort of emails are getting pretty strange.  So many ask you to send on to 10 people etc ... example recently received .... (from a very good friend incidentally who is not enjoying very good health  - so I'm not about to criticize her) .   

I've been wondering whether to post it here

or on Bronte's "Kindness" thread lol - (PS Bronte - you still tell the best jokes around here lol)



> I'd LIKE THIS BACK IF IT APPLIES
> 
> A little girl went to her bedroom and pulled a glass jelly jar from its hiding place in the closet.
> 
> ...




The above is no different to a poem surely  - perhaps a heart-rending bit of imaginative prose.
Perhaps XXX   Obviously I shouldn't be critical.  
Especially as this friend is not well.


----------



## Sir Burr (27 August 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny are hoaxes or spam by your criteria and don't exist as portrayed to our children. Do you delete them also Sir Burr?




Yes, I don't have children


----------



## Woodchips (27 August 2007)

How bizarre... I must admit I'm fairly new to all this blog stuff, but as I just saw it, someone called Professor Frink just randomly came in and told us all to shut up!  And everyone did! 

Maybe I'll start a new thread entitled, 'Who really is Professor Frink?'

I think I need a beer.

WC :bier:


----------



## professor_frink (27 August 2007)

Woodchips said:


> How bizarre... I must admit I'm fairly new to all this blog stuff, but as I just saw it, someone called Professor Frink just randomly came in and told us all to shut up!  And everyone did!
> 
> Maybe I'll start a new thread entitled, 'Who really is Professor Frink?'
> 
> ...




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showgroups.php

I'm one of Joe's slaves, err, mods.

:whip


----------



## Julia (27 August 2007)

Woodchips,

Everyone shut up because we are all pretty terrified of the Frink.
Truly.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2007)

This one sooo reminds me of Cebu. Philippines.
There you could buy a prayer on the street - I recall one that you could use either to get over a flue (instantly - well after one sleep with it under your pillow) - 
or equally you could put it under the pillow of a lady in childbirth, and the child would be instantly delivered ..

I remember thinking " gee - you wouldn't want to get God on a bad day would you - maybe he wasn't paying attention that day etc? 
I mean, you could go to bed with the flue, and wake up with a baby" 

lol - at least it doesn't ask to send money - like the chain letters that used to pass around when I was a boy  - too bad if you joined the pyramid at the end lol - you found yourself covered in dust as the pyramid crashed around you with " no sustainable or visible means of support"


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2007)

alleged photo of a rock - yeah right 
still, some people like thes emails - looks like a miracle of nature etc    - unfortunately my scepticism just smiles back at me whenever I see this sort of stuff, lol.

Could it be that they choose "Birmania" because they can be pretty sure that no one has ever been there lol?


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2007)

in fact Birmania simply has kids trying to live  - and make some time to play - and sure, they also make time to worship their Bhuddha.  ( but a Bhuddha rock!!, c'mon)


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2007)

there's a special rock in Burma, (where the best is like the worst)
call it gossip, call it murmur, there's a Buddha half immersed
and there's half baked rocks where pilgrims take their dogs to make some sense
"ahhh - you turn you headgear sideways - there's a rock in recompense!".

you can only see it once a year - but just with "special" light
(cos that way the tour guide has no fear, ... "today not special , right?" )
"arrrr - you should'ahh seen it rast week", said the tour guide in his ear
"p'laps you eat some special mushrooms !? - VRAT might make the rock appear !? "


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 August 2007)

this next one I really like actually 
(though I still wouldn't send it on , lol - and yet I'd happily post it here )


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 August 2007)

I mean , being fair for a moment ...
what's the difference between sending this to a friend by email
and paying $5 for a Hallmark card?

- but I personally still wouldn'tsend it on   only sentimental people do stuff like that , lol.
(Ps and I'd delete the lecture if I did, lol
i mean, we all have parent - child - adult 
and I prefer to live in child or adult than parent )

.....


> phrase ( not important)





> Send this phrase to the people you'll never forget
> And remember to send it also to the person
> Who sent it to you.
> 
> ...




slightly relevant poem ...(and very amateur, but who cares ) 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=86968&highlight=plank#post86968


----------



## greggy (1 September 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> Two Choices
> 
> What would you do? ... you make the choice. Don't look for a punch line,
> there isn't one, but please do read it anyway.
> ...



Thanks Trader Paul for a fantastic post. Reading it has brought tears to my eyes. My brother is severely mentally handicapped. I remember when I was little that people would often stare at my disabled brother as if he was an outcast.  Older children would make fun of him at playgrounds.  That I will never forget.  The funny thing is that I never saw him as being disabled.  To me he's just my brother and that's all that matters. I love him for who he is and am extremely proud of him.      
Nowadays there is greater acceptance of people with disabilities.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 September 2007)

greggy said:


> Thanks Trader Paul for a fantastic post. Reading it has brought tears to my eyes. My brother is severely mentally handicapped. I remember when I was little that people would often stare at my disabled brother as if he was an outcast.  Older children would make fun of him at playgrounds.  That I will never forget.  The funny thing is that I never saw him as being disabled.  To me he's just my brother and that's all that matters. I love him for who he is and am extremely proud of him.
> Nowadays there is greater acceptance of people with disabilities.



greggy    howdy ,  and I hear you.
I saw your post as I was heading for the beach, and I wrote this whilst down there ... 
such a character building experience you have been ( and are going) through - well done again, man ...
you're miles ahead of me ...
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=198100&highlight=carers#post198100


----------



## greggy (2 September 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> greggy    howdy ,  and I hear you.
> I saw your post as I was heading for the beach, and I wrote this whilst down there ...
> such a character building experience you have been ( and are going) through - well done again, man ...
> you're miles ahead of me ...
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=198100&highlight=carers#post198100



Thanks 2020hindsight.  
I have never prejudged people with disabilities.  As a volunteer, I've worked for many years with the mentally disabled.  I often find that they enjoy life more than we do and never take anything for granted. Many of us worry too much about money and keeping up with the Joneses.  The littlest pleasures in life are often the best.  I feel that my life experiences thus far have strengthened my character.  I maintain a strong interest in disability services to this day.


----------



## Trader Paul (18 December 2007)

THIS IS WHY PARENTS DRINK!!

    A father passing by his son's bedroom was astonished to see that his bed

    was nicely made and everything was picked up. Then he saw an envelope,
    propped up prominently on the pillow that was addressed to 'Dad.'

    With the worst premonition he opened the envelope with trembling hands
    and read the letter.

    Dear Dad:

    It is with great regret and sorrow that I'm writing you. I had to elope
    with my new girlfriend because I wanted to avoid a scene with Mom and
    you. I have been finding real passion with Stacy and she is so nice.
    But I knew you would not approve of her because of all her piercing,
    tattoos, tight motorcycle clothes and the fact t hat she is much older
    than I am. But it's not only the passion...Dad she's pregnant.

    Stacy said that we will be very happy. She owns a trailer in the woods
    and has a stack of firewood for the whole winter. We share a dream of
    having many more children. Stacy has opened my eyes to the fact that
    marijuana doesn't really hurt anyone.

    We'll be growing it for ourselves and trading it with the other people
    that live nearby for cocaine and ecstasy.

    In the meantime we will pray that science will find a cure for AIDS so
    Stacy can get better.

    She deserves it. Don't worry Dad. I'm 15 and I know how to take care of
    myself. Someday I'm sure that we will be back to visit so that you can
    get to know your grandchildren.

    Love,
    Your Son John
    PS. Dad, none of the above is true. I'm over at Tommy's house.

    I Just wanted to remind you that there are worse things in life than a
    report card

    That's in my center desk drawer.

    I love you.
    Call me when it's safe to come home.

 

=====


----------



## Whiskers (18 December 2007)

Very good Trader Paul. 

Geees almost anything will be a relief after that build-up.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 December 2007)

Lol - that's a ripper
maybe I can adapt that one ... 

Bit like when the mother meets up with the search team that have just found her young son, after a fortnight lost in the bush after running away ...  etc etc 

and she's not sure whether to scold or enfold etc etc ..


----------



## Trader Paul (23 March 2008)

*Re: ... in today's email*



 BRITAIN IS REPOSSESSING THE U.S.A.

A Message from *John Cleese

To the citizens of the United States of America :

In light of your failure to nominate competent candidates
for President of the USA and thus to govern yourselves, we
hereby give notice of the revocation of your independence,
effective immediately.

Her Sovereign Majesty Queen Elizabeth II will resume
monarchical duties over all states, commonwealths, and
territories (except Kansas, which she does not fancy).

Your new prime minister, Gordon Brown, will appoint a
governor for America without the need for further elections.

Congress and the Senate will be disbanded.

A questionnaire may be circulated next year to determine
whether any of you noticed.

To aid in the transition to a British Crown Dependency, the
following rules are introduced with immediate effect: You
should look up "revocation" in the Oxford English Dictionary.

1. Then look up aluminium, and check the pronunciation
guide. You will be amazed at just how wrongly you have
been pronouncing it.

2. The letter 'U' will be reinstated in words such as
'favour' and 'neighbour.' Likewise, you will learn to
spell 'doughnut' without skipping half the letters
and the suffix -ize will be replaced by the suffix -ise.

Generally, you will be expected to raise your vocabulary
to acceptable levels. (look up 'vocabulary').

3. Using the same twenty-seven words interspersed with
filler noises such as "like" and "you know" is an
unacceptable and inefficient form of communication.
There is no such thing as US English. We will let
Microsoft know on your behalf. The Microsoft spell-checker
will be adjusted to take account of the reinstated letter
'u' and the elimination of -ize. You will relearn your
original national anthem, God Save The Queen.

4. July 4th will no longer be celebrated as a holiday.

5. You will learn to resolve personal issues without
using guns, lawyers, or therapists. The fact that you
need so many lawyers and therapists shows that you're
not adult enough to be independent. Guns should only be
handled by adults. If you're not adult enough to sort
things out without suing someone or speaking to a
therapist then you're not grown up enough to handle a gun.

6. Therefore, you will no longer be allowed to own or
carry anything more dangerous than a vegetable peeler.
A permit will be required if you wish to carry a
vegetable peeler in public.

7. All American cars are hereby banned. They are crap and
this is for your own good. When we show you German cars,
you will understand what we mean.

8. All intersections will be replaced with roundabouts,
and you will start driving on the left with immediate
effect. At the same time, you will go metric with
immediate effect and without the benefit of conversion
tables.
Both roundabouts and metrication will help you understand
the British sense of humour.

9. The Former USA will adopt UK prices on petrol
(which you have been calling gasoline), roughly
$6/US gallon. Get used to it.

10. You will learn to make real chips. Those things
you call French fries are not real chips, and those
things you insist on calling potato chips are properly
called crisps. Real chips are thick cut, fried in
animal fat and dressed not with catsup,but with vinegar.

11. The cold tasteless stuff you insist on calling beer
is not actually beer at all. Henceforth, only proper
British Bitter will be referred to as beer and European
brews of known and accepted provenance will be referred
to as Lager. South African beer is also acceptable as
they are pound for pound the greatest sporting Nation
on earth and it can only be due to the beer.

They are also part of British Commonwealth - see what
it did for them.

12. Hollywood will be required occasionally to cast
English actors as good guys. Hollywood will also be
required to cast English actors to play English
characters. Watching Andie McDowell attempt English
dialogue in Four Weddings and a Funeral was an experience
akin to having one's ears removed with a cheese grater.

13. You will cease playing American football. There
is only one kind of proper football; you call it soccer.
Those of you brave enough will, in time, be allowed to
play rugby (which has some similarities to American
football, but does not involve stopping for a rest every
twenty seconds or wearing full kevlar body armour like a
bunch of nancies). Don't try Rugby - the South Africans
and Kiwis will thrash you, like they regularly thrash us.

14. Further, you will stop playing baseball. It is not
reasonable to host an event called the World Series for a
game which is not played outside of America . Since only
2.1% of you are aware that there is a world beyond your
borders, your error is understandable. You will learn
cricket, and we will let you face the South Africans first
to take the sting out of their deliveries.

15. You must tell us who killed JFK. It's been driving us mad.

16. An internal revenue agent (i.e. tax collector) from
Her Majesty's Government will be with you shortly to
ensure the acquisition of all monies due (backdated to 1776).

17. Daily Tea Time begins promptly at 4 pm with proper cups,
never mugs, with high quality biscuits (cookies) and cakes;
strawberries in season.

God save the Queen; only He can.

John Cleese



=====


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2008)

Here's an email I received - a fishing letter obviously. Apparently she's a keen fisherwoman.  I sent her back some tips for how to improve her letter. 



> Hello my new friend.
> What's your name?
> I search for the Love.
> I'm  young and modern  therefore I use the help of the Internet.
> ...



Sometimes I pour vodka in my ear. Then they call me "a smile on the footpath"



> I trust in the good future.
> You like optimistical people?
> What do you think about it?
> I work at brewing company " Baltic "



My father own how you say pub. 


> I love my work. I have perspective ideas. I the big expert in advertising activity ..



So I can see by your blouse sweetheart


> As for me I have problems with finding a boyfriend and love of all my life.  I do not trust Russian men.



Thas ok sweetheart, they probably don;t trust you either. 


> I not badly speak in English that is why I decided to search all over the English speaking  world.
> 
> My girlfriend Tamara find her husband on internet in five year ago.
> The most interesting in that that she cannot hear and speak. He too.



They can however make signals to each other and spend a lot of time watching Discovery channel.



> She move to Australia and they have happy family. She write to me letter often.
> She invites me to Australia for a long time.
> 
> I need serious relationship,  Are you serious



Funny I was just gonna ask you the same thing. 



> I hope, you can send me your MSN address and we will talk, when I will have time. I will like to see you photo with each letter.



Heck also while you at it maybe you send bank details?


> Write to me on my e-mail  cawww_boobs@gmail.com
> Have a nice day! Sincerely Elena.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 March 2008)

what is the go here 2020? The e-mail address is non existant.



> *I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not*
> *be delivered to one or more recipients*.
> 
> For further assistance, please send mail to <postmaster>
> ...


----------



## Trader Paul (23 April 2008)

*Re: ... in today's email*



*Anzac Day - 25 April 2008*


*The Final Inspection*


 The Soldier stood and faced his God,

  Which must always come to pass. 

    He hoped his shoes were shining,

     Just as brightly as his brass.

     'Step forward now, you Soldier, 

     How shall I deal with you?

            Have you always turned the other cheek?

              To My Church have you been true?'

                   The Soldier squared his shoulders and said,

                   'No, my Lord, I ain't.

                   Because those of us who carry guns, 

                   Can't always be a saint.

                   I've had to work most Sundays,

                   And at times my talk was tough.

                   And sometimes I've been violent,

                   Because the world is awfully rough.

                   But, I never took a dollar,

                   That wasn't mine to keep...

                   Though I worked a lot of overtime,

                   When the bills got just too steep.

                   And I never passed a cry for help,

                  Though at times I shook with fear.

                   And sometimes, God, forgive me,

                   I've wept unmanly tears. 

                    I know I don't deserve a place,

                   Among the people here.

                   They never wanted me around,

                   Except to calm their fears.

                   If you've a place for me here, Lord,

                   It needn't be so grand.

                   I never expected or had too much,

                   But if you don't, I'll understand.

                   There was a silence all around the throne,

                   Where the Saints had often trod.

                   As the Soldier waited quietly,

                   For the judgment of his God.

                   'Step forward now, you Soldier,

                   You've borne your burdens well.

                   Walk peacefully on Heaven's streets,

                   You've done your time in Hell.'

                    ~Author Unknown~


=====

May God's Grace and Blessings be upon all those, who have gone before us, 
fighting for our right to live in peace and freedom ... may they all, R.I.P

we will remember them

       paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (12 May 2008)

*Re: ... in today's email*

A Crabby Old Man??


 When an old man died in the geriatric ward of a small hospital near Tampa
Florida , it was believed that he had nothing left of any value.  Later,
when the nurses were going through his meager possessions, they found this
poem. Its quality and content so impressed the staff that copies were made
and distributed to every nurse in the hospital.  And this little old man,
with nothing left to give to the world, is now the author of this
"anonymous" poem winging across the Internet.

Crabby Old Man

What do you see nurses? ......What do you see?
What are you thinking......when you're looking at me?
A crabby old man,.....not very wise,
Uncertain of habit ........with faraway eyes?
Who dribbles his food.......and makes no reply.
When you say in a loud voice ....."I do wish you'd try!"
Who seems not to notice ......the things that you do.
And forever is losing ............... A sock or shoe?
Who, resisting or not...........lets you do as you will,
With bathing and feeding ...... The long day to fill?
Is that what you're thinking?.......Is that what you see?
Then open your eyes, nurse......you're not looking at me.
I'll tell you who I am .......... As I sit here so still,
As I do at your bidding,.......as I eat at your will.
I'm a small child of Ten.......with a father and mother,
Brothers and sisters ..........who love one another
A young boy of Sixteen .......with wings on his feet
Dreaming that soon now...........a lover he'll meet.
A groom soon at Twenty .........my heart gives a leap.
Remembering, the vows........that I promised to keep.
At Twenty-Five, now .......... I have young of my own.
Who need me to guide ......And a secure happy home.
A man of Thirty ......... My young now grown fast,
Bound to each other ........ With ties that should last.
At Forty, my young sons ....have grown and are gone,
But my woman's beside me.......to see I don't mourn.
At Fifty, once more, .......... Babies play 'round my knee,
Again, we know children ......... My loved one and me.
Dark days are upon me .......... My wife is now dead.
I look at the future ............I shudder with dread.
For my young are all rearing......young of their own.
And I think of the years...... And the love that I've known.
I'm now an old man.........and nature is cruel.
Tis jest to make old age ........look like a fool.
The body, it crumbles..........grace and vigor, depart.
There is now a stone........where I once had a heart.
But inside this old carcass ...... A young guy still dwells,
And now and again ........my battered heart swells.
I remember the joys.............. I remember the pain.
And I'm loving and living.............life over again.
I think of the years ....all too few......gone too fast.
And accept the stark fact........that nothing can last.
So open your eyes, people ..........open and see..
Not a crabby old man.....Look closer....see ME!!

Remember this poem when you next meet an older person who you might brush
aside without looking at the young soul within.....we will all, one day, be
there, too!


----------



## Mofra (12 May 2008)

*Re: ... in today's email*

In the spirit of the thread:

http://blog.oregonlive.com/breakingnews/2008/04/the_best_tale_of_sportsmanship.html




> Gary Frederick thought he had seen everything in 40 years at Central Washington University. He'd coached baseball and women's basketball for 11 years, been an assistant on the football team for 17 and athletic director for 18.
> 
> Last weekend, he learned he was wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trader Paul (18 May 2008)

*Re: ... in today's email*



Absolutely, AWESOME stuff .... !~!


http://pixiesplace.com/trainride/


May Gods' Love, Light and Blessings rain down upon you always, Pixie ... 


have a  great day

    paul


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 July 2008)

I`m rich beyond my wildest dreams or so this very professional 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 e-mail suggests.My ol` mate Jurgen  the Gerkin.



> The Barristers' Chambers:
> DAVID SMITH & ASSOCIATES
> Phone: +44 701 112 1397
> E-mail: davidsmith_67esq@hotmail.com
> ...


----------



## Whiskers (18 July 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> I`m rich beyond my wildest dreams or so this very professional
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I think I got one from Mr Gerkin too!

Have you got this one?

I sent a copy to the FBI 'Notice of suspected Scam'... but they haven't contacted me. 

Pretty lousy grammar, not to mention knowledge of the law. They must think I'm stupid. 



> Anti-Terrorist and Monetary Crimes Division
> Fbi Headquarters In Washington, D.C.
> Federal Bureau Of Investigation
> J. Edgar Hoover Building
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 July 2008)

I wonder if I played cop and sent them a `you`re busted` letter  i would get a reply.Let us know on this thread if you get a reply from the real FBI.It would be interesting to see what they say.

Ol` Bobby Mueller, FBI Director, seriously now!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 July 2008)

21 Economic Models explained with Cows 

SOCIALISM
You have 2 cows.
You give one to your neighbour.

COMMUNISM
You have 2 cows.
The State takes both and gives you some milk.

FASCISM
You have 2 cows.
The State takes both and sells you some milk.

NAZISM
You have 2 cows.
The State takes both and shoots you.

BUREAUCRATISM
You have 2 cows.
The State takes both, shoots one, milks the other, and then throws the
milk away...

TRADITIONAL CAPITALISM
You have two cows.
You sell one and buy a bull.
Your herd multiplies, and the economy grows.
You sell them and retire on the income.

SURREALISM
You have two giraffes.
The government requires you to take harmonica lessons

AN AMERICAN CORPORATION
You have two cows.
You sell one, and force the other to produce the milk of four cows.
Later, you hire a consultant to analyse why the cow has dropped dead.

ENRON VENTURE CAPITALISM
You have two cows.
You sell three of them to your publicly listed company, using letters
of credit opened by your brother-in-law at the bank, then execute a
debt/equity swap with an associated general offer so that you get all
four cows back, with a tax exemption for five cows.
The milk rights of the six cows are transferred via an intermediary to
a Cayman Island Company secretly owned by the majority shareholder who
sells the rights to all seven cows back to your listed company.
The annual report says the company owns eight cows, with an option on one more.
You sell one cow to buy a new president of the United States, leaving
you with nine cows.
No balance sheet provided with the release.
The public then buys your bull.

A FRENCH CORPORATION
You have two cows.
You go on strike, organise a riot, and block the roads, because you
want three cows.

A JAPANESE CORPORATION
You have two cows.
You redesign them so they are one-tenth the size of an ordinary cow
and produce twenty times the milk.
You then create a clever cow cartoon image called 'Cowkimon' and
market it worldwide.

A GERMAN CORPORATION
You have two cows.
You re-engineer them so they live for 100 years, eat once a month, and
milk themselves.

AN ITALIAN CORPORATION
You have two cows, but you don't know where they are.
You decide to have lunch.

A RUSSIAN CORPORATION
You have two cows.
You count them and learn you have five cows.
You count them again and learn you have 42 cows.
You count them again and learn you have 2 cows.
You stop counting cows and open another bottle of vodka.

A SWISS CORPORATION
You have 5000 cows. None of them belong to you.
You charge the owners for storing them.

A CHINESE CORPORATION
You have two cows.
You have 300 people milking them.
You claim that you have full employment, and high bovine productivity.
You arrest the newsman who reported the real situation.

AN INDIAN CORPORATION
You have two cows.
You worship them.

A BRITISH CORPORATION
You have two cows.
Both are mad.

AN IRAQI CORPORATION
Everyone thinks you have lots of cows.
You tell them that you have none.
No-one believes you, so they bomb the **** out of you and invade your country.
You still have no cows, but at least now you are part of a Democracy....

AN AUSTRALIAN CORPORATION
You have two cows.
Business seems pretty good.
You close the office and go for a few beers to celebrate.

A NEW ZEALAND CORPORATION
You have two cows.
The one on the left looks very attractive


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 October 2008)

I received a fraudulent e-mail from a woman (probably a man) posing as a  Travelex employer.I telephoned The Office of Fair Trading and they said to refer it directly to the Travelex company.It was a well constructed offer with a follow up application form requiring bank details at which point the grooming fell down.Checked the I.P. address and it was Cal. USA.




> During the training you will be paid by Travelex Limited directly to your bank account. The training period wage is $740 weekly and $148 daily. *Money for your job you can receive daily in the afternoon time*. NO MONEY NEEDED FOR JOB/TRAINING COURSES OR ANYTHING. COMPANY PAYS FOR ALL.




A bit Russian at that point.


----------



## Trader Paul (8 October 2008)

Investment tips for 2009


For all of you with any money left, be aware of the next expected mergers

so that you can get in on the ground floor and make some BIG bucks.


Watch for these consolidations in 2009:


1.) Hale Business Systems, Mary Kay Cosmetics, Fuller Brush, and W. R. Grace Co.

will merge and become: Hale, Mary, Fuller, Grace.


2.) PolygramRecords, Warner Bros., and ZestaCrackers join forces and become:

Poly, Warner Cracker.


3.) 3M will merge with Goodyear and become:

MMMGood.


4. ZippoManufacturing, AudiMotors, Dofasco, and Dakota Mining will merge and become:

ZipAudiDoDa.


5. FedEx is expected to join its competitor, UPS, and become:

FedUP.


6. Fairchild Electronics and Honeywell Computers will become:

Fairwell Honeychild.


7. Grey Poupon and Docker Pants are expected to become:

PouponPants.


8. Knotts Berry Farm and the National Organization of Women will become:

Knott NOW!


And finally....


9. Victoria 's Secret and Smith & Wesson will merge under the new name:

TittyTittyBangBang


----------



## white_goodman (8 October 2008)

not sure if this has been mentioned but reminds me of that kid in the US who got a heap of baskets in a basketball game even tho he had autism, they werent going easy too he was jsut a sick shooter


----------



## Trader Paul (31 October 2008)

YOU'VE GOTTA BE ABLE TO RELATE TO THIS ONE!

Stock market quote of the week.......

"This is worse than a divorce...I've lost half my net worth and I still
have my wife" ... 


have a great weekend

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (22 November 2008)

Read This Slowly 

Jack took a long look at his speedometer 
before slowing down: 70 in a 40 zone. 
Fourth time in as many months.
This time he'd also had a couple of Xmas drinks 
with some mates after work 
How could a guy get caught so often?
Last time it 80 in a 60 zone

When his car had slowed to 10kms an hour, 
Jack pulled over, but only partially. 
Let the cop worry about the potential traffic hazard. 

Maybe some other car will tweak his backside with a mirror. 
The cop was stepping out of his car, 
the big pad in hand. 

Bob? Bob from Church? 

Jack sunk farther into his trench coat. 
This was worse than the coming ticket. 
A cop catching a guy from his own church. 
A guy who happened to be a little eager 
to get home after a long day at the office. 
A guy he was about to play golf with tomorrow. 

Jumping out of the car, 
he approached a man he saw every Sunday, 
a man he'd never seen in uniform.

 'Hi, Bob. Fancy meeting you like this.'

'Hello, Jack.' No smile.
'Guess you caught me red-handed 
in a rush to see my wife and kids.'

 'Yeah, I guess.' Bob seemed uncertain.    Good.

'I've seen some long days at the office lately. 
I'm afraid I bent the rules a bit -just this once.'

 Jack toed at a pebble on the pavement. 

'Diane said something about roast beef and potatoes tonight. 
Know what I mean?' 

'I know what you mean. 
I also know that you have a reputation in our precinct .' 

Ouch.

This was not going in the right direction.  Time to change tactics.

 'What'd you clock me at?'

'Seventy. Would you sit back in your car please?'

 'Now wait a minute here, Bob. 
I checked as soon as I saw you. 
I was barely nudging 65.' 
The lie seemed to come easier with every ticket.


'Please, Jack, in the car'

Flustered, Jack hunched himself through the still-open door. 
Slamming it shut, he stared at the dashboard. 
He was in no rush to open the window.

 The minutes ticked by. 
Bob scribbled away on the pad.

Why hadn't he asked for a driver's license?

 Whatever the reason, 
it would be a month of Sundays 
before Jack ever sat near this cop again. 

A tap on the door jerked his head to the left. 
There was Bob, a folded paper in hand 
Jack rolled down the window a mere two inches, 
just enough room for Bob to pass him the slip.
'Thanks.' 
Jack could not quite keep the sneer out of his voice.

Bob returned to his police car without a word. 
Jack watched his retreat in the mirror. 
Jack unfolded the sheet of paper. 
How much was this one going to cost?

Wait a minute. 
What was this? Some kind of joke?

Certainly not a ticket. Jack began to read:

'Dear Jack, Once upon a time I had a daughter. 
She was six when killed by a car. 
You guessed it - a speeding drunk driver. 
A fine and 18 months in jail, and the man was free. 
Free to hug his daughters, all three of them. 
I only had one, and I'm going to have to wait until Heaven 
before I can ever hug her again.

A thousand times I've tried to forgive that man. 
A thousand times I thought I had. 
Maybe I did, but I need to do it again. 
Even now. 
Pray for me. 
And be careful, Jack, 
my son is all I have left.'      
'Bob'

 Jack turned around in time to see Bob's car 
pull away and head down the road. 
Jack watched until it disappeared. 
A full 15 minutes later, he too, 
pulled away and drove slowly home, 
praying for forgiveness and 
hugging a surprised wife and kids when he arrived. 

Life is precious. 
Handle with care. 
This is an important message; 
please pass it along to your friends. 
Drive safely and carefully
And think before you drink
Remember, cars are not the only things 
recalled by their maker.
 Funny how you can send a thousand jokes 
through e-mail and they spread like wildfire, 
but when you start sending messages 
regarding the sanctity of life, 
people think twice about sharing. 

Funny how when you go to forward this message, 
you will not send it to many on your address list 
because you're not sure what they believe, 
or what they will think of you 
for sending it to them.
Pass this on, 
you may save a life. 
Maybe not, 
but we'll never know if we don't try. 

Just send this to your friends
The life you save may be .... 

 Your own child or grandchild.


----------



## James Austin (24 November 2008)

i seem to be getting a few of these lately, so why not share them around, 
feel free to claim this prize for yourself.


_Claims Department [rossall2@sympatico.ca]

£1.000,000.00 GBP  has been won by your E-MAIL Address in our UK Promo. Do get back to this office with your requirement such to contact Mr Pinkett Griffin via (claimdepartments@btinternet.com) with your

Names :...............
Address :................
Country :................
Phone No :..............

Best Regard
From Mrs Rose Wood
_

rose, you are very very naughty


you'd think these geniuses would put a little more effort into their scam, . . . but i bet some recipients would reply in earnest


----------



## Whiskers (25 November 2008)

James Austin said:


> you'd think these geniuses would put a little more effort into their scam, . . . but i bet some recipients would reply in earnest




Yeah, they're not very bright and often not very proficient in english either, but as you say they still sucker in a few as highlighted on the current affair programs ocassionally.

I reported them to Aus authorities but the response I got when I asked if I should send them a copy of new ones was, we get them all the time, just delete them.

Although I did get one in the guise of the FBI (posted above) which I reported on their website... but no contact. 

One has to wonder whether the authorities are making any serious effort to get these fraudsters.


----------



## Trader Paul (5 December 2008)

Subject:  ANZ Bank - This is Brilliant !!!


    Note to self: 'Cancel credit cards prior to death!  

    Be sure and cancel your credit cards before you die! This is so priceless
    and so easy to see happening - customer service, being what it is today!


    A lady died this past January, and ANZ bank billed her for February and
    March for their annual service charges on her credit card, and
    Then added late fees and interest on the monthly charge. The balance
    had been $0.00, now is somewhere around $60.00.

    A family member placed a call to the ANZ Bank: 

    Family Member:
    'I am calling to tell you that she died in January.'

    ANZ:
    'The account was never closed and the late fees and charges still apply.'

    Family Member:
    'Maybe, you should turn it over to collections.'

    ANZ:
    'Since it is two months past due, it already has been.'

    Family Member:
    So, what will they do when they find out she is dead?'

    ANZ:
    'Either report her account to the frauds division or report her to
    the credit bureau, maybe both!'

    Family Member:
    'Do you think God will be mad at her?'

    ANZ:
    'Excuse me?'

    Family Member:
    'Did you just get what I was telling you . . . The part about her
    being dead?'

    ANZ:
    'Sir, you'll have to speak to my supervisor.'

    Supervisor gets on the phone:
    Family Member:
    'I'm calling to tell you, she died in January.'

    ANZ:
    'The account was never closed and the late fees and charges still apply.'

    Family Member:
    'You mean you want to collect from her estate?'

    ANZ:
    (Stammer) 'Are you her lawyer?'

    Family Member:
    'No, I'm her great nephew.'
    (Lawyer info given)

    ANZ:
    'Could you fax us a certificate of death?'

    Family Member:
    'Sure.'
    ( fax number is given )

    After they get the fax:

    ANZ:
    'Our system just isn't set up for death. I don't know what more I
    can do to help.'

    Family Member:
    'Well, if you figure it out, great! If not, you could just keep billing
    her. I don't think she will care.'

    ANZ:
    'Well, the late fees and charges do still apply.'

    Family Member:
    'Would you like her new billing address?'

    ANZ:
    'That might help.'

    Family Member:
    ' Rookwood Memorial Cemetery , 1249 Centenary Rd, Sydney Plot Number
    1049.'

    ANZ:
    'Sir, that's a cemetery!'

    Family Member:
    'Well, what the **** do you do with dead people on your planet?'


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 December 2008)

message there somewhere 


> I was walking around in a Target store, when I saw a Cashier hand this little boy some money back.
> 
> The boy couldn't have been more than 5 or 6 years old.
> 
> ...


----------



## rub92me (18 December 2008)

James Austin said:


> i seem to be getting a few of these lately, so why not share them around,
> feel free to claim this prize for yourself.
> 
> 
> ...



I get a couple of these emails a day. I respond to all of them. So far I've won 23.4 million GBP, 16.8 million EUR and 38.2 million USD. I've already ordered the mansions and the Ferrari.


----------



## James Austin (19 January 2009)

> Dear Customer:
> 
> 
> We've noticed that you experienced trouble logging into Optus E-mail(R) .
> ...





gee these guys are meat-heads, 
at least have someone correct the grammer, spelling, punctuation etc first; or what chance is there of making it big in the world of crime!


----------

